# MAC Seminar in Brisbane!!!



## vintageroses (Mar 15, 2010)

Hey loves!

So i went down to the MAC store in the city today to check out the spring forecast collection
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








! The MA & i was talking for abit, I was almost going to pay for my purchase when i the she told me there was a seminar on this wednesday! So i decided to put my items on hold and go for the seminar & purchase my stuff on the day itself! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone of you going for the seminar? It's at Myer's Centre! 

Also have any of you gone for a MAC seminar in Brisbane or in Aus? Tell me about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks guys! x


----------



## iheartmakeup (Mar 15, 2010)

I went to a smokey eyes semonar at MAC a few years ago, I really loved it. I'm not too sure how different it is to a collection launch one though.

There were about 8 of us and 2 of us had our makeup done in different styles and everyone else recreated a look with the help of the makeup artists. It was fun!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartmakeup* 

 
_I went to a smokey eyes semonar at MAC a few years ago, I really loved it. I'm not too sure how different it is to a collection launch one though.

There were about 8 of us and 2 of us had our makeup done in different styles and everyone else recreated a look with the help of the makeup artists. It was fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sounds fun! The one i'm going for is for the spring forecast collection(which is already so yester-year here on specktra!hahas), she told me they will be teaching us to use different colours for different looks!If i learn something really good i'll share! but anyways i think it will be fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yays thank you for your reply! <3


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 15, 2010)

I have been to one of the launch nights/seminars (I think it was for Graphic Garden) and it was a lot of fun... My recommendation is to go there with only a little bit of makeup on, because then they are more likely to chose you to be a model for them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The usually have champagne and nibblies and they teach you about the products and the different uses...


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 15, 2010)

haha! okayys thank youuuu so much!  yeah i'm going after uni & i dont really wear makeup to uni so it should be fine!  thanks hun!


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 17, 2010)

Just got back & it was AWESOME! Thanks huns for all the advice! I will defiantly be going back again! But i spend so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what's new! HAHA
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That was really my face when i got all my stuff! HAHA


----------



## rockin26 (Mar 18, 2010)

^^ That's the kicker with those nights, you always spend up big! I spent way more at the HK night than I planned to


----------



## vintageroses (Mar 18, 2010)

HAH yesss! I knw right! But i learnt so much! & i would LOVE to attend these seminars again! & i would use everything i bought, so that not too bad! hehes.


----------

